# pictures



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

I did a few homes in this neighborhood, it is in a isolated, rural area. I was doing the tubs in a new one and some doors from one I did in the winter. Someone called and wanted an exterior done, she gave me the address and I said I could come right over, I was next door! 
I love this neighborhood!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice view!


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks, I was thinking about that exterior you posted, there is not a stick of wood on this house!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I know. You and Aaron have it easy!!!!! :jester: :thumbup:


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Its hard to believe the terrible conditions some people have to live in...my heart goes out to them! ha ha - Nice project!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice deal :thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

"--where the deer and the antelope play----"

sweeeeeet. :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> "--where the deer and the antelope play----"
> 
> sweeeeeet. :thumbup:


I was expecting you to point out how distracting that porta potty in the frame is. :jester:


Always sweet to pick up jobs right next to each other. :thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Like the house and your work on the job and definitely the local.. but that color sucks man.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

nEighter said:


> Like the house and your work on the job and definitely the local.. but that color sucks man.


Just looked at it today, have not even turned in the proposal yet.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

OH THANK GOD! I was going to say "the early 90's needed their colors back"  Good luck with it :thumbsup:


----------

